# Phoenix 2k2 board test



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

I’m a bit outside my knowledge here but I’ve tested a 2k2 board via the bench test in the manual and no sound. I checked all connections and tried replacing the speaker but no joy. I put a volt meter on pins 1 & 2 and I read voltage getting there but nada.

Does it require a battery for board activation or is my board simply defective? Anybody out there who can provide further light and ultimately sound? Lastly. is Phoenix still out there for customer support or are they gone too?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

A stupid question have is did you increase the volume?


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

piercedandan said:


> A stupid question have is did you increase the volume?


Hi Dan,
I did try but didn't seem to produce any results either...not sure if Phoenix can look at it to see if it's defective or replace...I'm not sure about other options these days...Those boards weren't cheap back in the day....

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you have the manual? 2007 is the one I have, and bench testing is on page 5


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Greg,

Yes, I followed that page to do my test. It appeared to me that a battery was not required to conduct this test. My guess is the board I have is defective but I wanted to be sure I'm not missing anything. I hooked up a transformer dc to pins 1 & 2 per the instuctions. I tested those pins with a VOM to verify dc voltage was getting there. The speaker was in the last two pins on block1. I put another speaker on those pins to see if my speaker was defective, but still no sound. I tried adjusting the volume both up and down but zip...So, the conclusion of this test points at a defective board.

Since I'm not sure I'm missing anything my options are to replace/repair the board via Phoenix..possible OR purchase an alternative diesel sound card but I'm unsure what's out there....Any suggestions for decent sound for the UB-25B?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, as long as you had over 6 volts dc, and waited a while, it should have worked...

when you attach the speaker leads (while power is applied) do you hear a brief click? It might be that the audio amp is blown.

Also, if you have a meter, read how much current it is drawing.

Greg


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Well, as long as you had over 6 volts dc, and waited a while, it should have worked...
> 
> when you attach the speaker leads (while power is applied) do you hear a brief click? It might be that the audio amp is blown.
> 
> ...


Greg--I'm hearing nothing...no click--where's the audio amp on the board? Is that replaceable or am dead like the board?
Sam


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Does indeed sound dead as a doornail. Unfortunately the customer service response from Phoenix is usually measured in weeks or months.

I doubt they would repair it, unless there is a particular component that often goes bad.

Again measuring current draw might yield some ideas. Trace the power wires and speaker leads on the board look for anything obvious.

Greg


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Greg,
Given the above, what's your thoughts on a replacement board? I'm assuming some of the wiring can be simply transferred: power hookups, speaker, perhaps the reed switches. Thanks for your help.

Sam


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, one of the later models, or you could buy one of the more inexpensive boards, not quite the same "sound" as Phoenix (their recordings are great), but a Phoenix boards are hard to come by. What about a MyLocoSound? GScaleGraphics.com sells them and the owner is a straight up guy.

To get another Phoenix, you may have to call several dealers, and many of the newer ones want DCC to set them up even if you are running analog/battery.

Greg


----------

